# Became a owner of a Polaris Rzr S This Wknd



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

I purchased a new 2011 Polaris rzr s this weekend, havent had a chance too ride it much just a quick spin, so far loving this thing. Im already brain storming ideas for this thing cant wait too start on this project, the brute force is getting pushed too the side. Well actually my brother already called first dibs on it, he gave me a generous offer, well will see how it goes and keep you guys posted on this new found adventure.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Congrats on the new toy.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

thank you


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Congrats! How about some pics?...lol


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

good purchase, keep us updated.


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Congrats mate! :worthless:


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

pics or it didnt happen!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

congrats!


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

pics this evening guys...


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Which one did you get? I'm planning on buying one this fall. I am thinking about buying my dad's 2011 RZR S because he wants to upgrade to the 900. He said he will take payoff, which means I'd get a low hour 2011 with tons of accessories for ~11k.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

I bought the 2011 rzr s base model, sounds like your getting a good deal


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

It has a 4500? lb Warn XT winch, Pro Armor doors, JStrong top, and Popo bumpers. The only problem is I cant let him get a 900 and leave me with a little old 800. lol


----------

